# How do I stop my Cat following me to work?



## hanna_manna (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi,

I'm really worried about my cat. She's causing my partner and I real problems every morning by following us as we walk to the train station on our way to work. She follows us howling and running at our feet. She has even chased us across a busy road where we had to quickly stop the traffic and take her home.

She seems to have no awareness of what's happening on the road and just darts after us. We've tried walking different routes and even had to drive slightly down the road to stop her following us.

I've had her for four years now (she's six). She was originally my Gran's pet, and I have looked after her ever since my Gran passed away.

She's lived with me in three different houses over the years and has never behaved in this way before. I'm really concerned as to why she's started now.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

Not too sure but have you considered keeping her indoors??? I would be very concerned about her running across the roads etc as she obviously has no fear at all.

An inside life is a very nice one for cats, in my very humble opinion.

Other than that, Maybe put her out the back and then make a run for it before she notices!!!


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Max used to follow me down the road when i drove off in my car lol x so i know how you feel x

i'd just open front door - pop some treats down in hallway, he'd forget about me and then i'd quickly get into car and go to work lol xx

when i came home at 8pm he'd be sat on front wall waiting for me x

needless to say these days he doesnt go out anyway due to my ped's, but this worked before for me lol xx


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Have you thought about getting a companion for her? She may be craving company.

If you are not keen in totally indoor cat then have you thought about cat proofing your garden or providing a run? However if your cat is used to going outside they may pine for their lost freedom.

I would certainly think about another cat - you could re-home a cat - maybe one around the same age?


----------



## hanna_manna (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks for your advice, that's really helpful.

She has always been allowed outdoors and enjoys going out quite often.

This summer we moved to a coach house that doesn't have a garden, but does have a large patch of grass and some trees over the road which runs alongside a path. She often goes to play there.

Perhaps she misses having a garden. Although saying that, the last house had a garden and she never went in it, she prefered going out the front where there was also a grassy area. 

I would certainly try having another cat, although I'm not sure my partner would. I think he would worry a lot about the extra costs and hassle if we had to move again. 

My main worry would be if she didn't get along with the new cat.


----------



## hanna_manna (Nov 20, 2008)

I've actually just passed on the advice to my partner and he feels this a good idea. (Shows how much I know!) He agrees that perhaps she does crave a companion.

We'll look into this. Thanks again


----------



## Acrophylla (Apr 16, 2008)

I had the same problem a year or so ago when one of my cats suddenly started following me (and howling as you describe) whenever I walked out of the house and down the road! At the time that cat had the companionship of another cat and so I don't think it was loneliness that was the problem. I figured he could just be bored and so on Sundays I deliberately took him out for a walk; I walked along the local roads with him trotting freely behind. This seemed to help.


----------

